# bimini top on a 16' jon style boat?



## Alan in GA (Apr 5, 2012)

I've considered a bimini top for my 16' stick steer boat..probably over the middle and back for my wife/passenger. It would be nice to get out of the sun on middle livewell bench seat for a snack or rest! I would locate it for where it would be out of the way when folded down so as to not inhibit casting from either seat....probably at rest just in front of the outboard by splash well.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 5, 2012)

Why not, also get one that is removable so its only on there when you need it.  I have one on my 14 footer and its great when used for chilling.


----------



## spotco2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Lots of folks at tinboats.net have installed them on small boats and they look nice. Some have even built their own.


----------



## rkreder001 (Apr 5, 2012)

Alan in Ga I see you are launching at acworth beach I fish there ALOT mostly at night. I have a 17 foot alumacraft pretty much the same look as the inside of your boat and I love my bimini. I take my wife and 7 year old grandson out alot on allatoona and in the middle of the day in summer it is a great escape from the sun, enjoy a cold drink and eat lunch under. I can remove mine so when I am fishing with a buddy I take it off.


----------



## Dirk (Apr 5, 2012)

I also have one for my little 16' jetboat. I rarely put it on, but it only takes about 1-2 minutes to put it on or take it completely off the boat (2 phillips head screws on mine).


----------



## GunslingerG20 (Apr 5, 2012)

This one REALLY caught my attention!! I have an 18' Alumacraft electric-only boat that I would LOVE to put a top on during the summer (especially when my Granddaughter is fishing with me!).

Does anyone have any idea where they can be purchased (I know that may sound silly to some of you, but I can't recall EVER seeing any for sale anywhere).


----------



## T.P. (Apr 6, 2012)

GunslingerG20 said:


> This one REALLY caught my attention!! I have an 18' Alumacraft electric-only boat that I would LOVE to put a top on during the summer (especially when my Granddaughter is fishing with me!).
> 
> Does anyone have any idea where they can be purchased (I know that may sound silly to some of you, but I can't recall EVER seeing any for sale anywhere).



http://www.basspro.com/3-or-4-Bow-Bimini-Tops/product/103422/148056?cmCat=CROSSSELL_PRODUCT


----------



## Alan in GA (Apr 6, 2012)

*googled this....jon boat bimini's*

http://biminitops.iboats.com/?cm_gu...iminis:Google-_-+jon++boat++bimini++top_Broad

here are some 'images' of same: http://www.google.com/search?rlz=1T...w&biw=1152&bih=495&sei=juN-T5yOE4v-8AT9zM3MBw


Sure would make a HOT SUNNY day more enjoyable, even it it were just up for a short while. It would have to be storable by folding down out of hte way I would think, or maybe sturdy enough for highway speeds on the trailer??

I'd love to have one on my boat!


----------



## j_seph (Apr 6, 2012)

I like this route seen on swamp people. When not in use it rolls up to the back sort of like the old window blinds


----------



## Dr_Science (Apr 6, 2012)

Guys, I've got one on my Ranger 680. Some of y'all have likely seen it and laughed at it. But my steady fishin' partners happen to be rollin' up on 4 & 7 respectively, and that thing consistently keeps their seats a solid 10-15 degrees cooler than mine. This year I've added a little baby stroller fan, LED lights for the night bite, and even a mister like you sometimes see used for keeping livestock cool at fairs and such. My boat now looks like the floatin' equivalent of a clown car, but you can't beat it for comfort. Two things I will add: Don't be afraid of a light-colored top- ain't nobody gonna see the top part anyway, and it helps with the cooling. Also, do your homework before you mount the thing. Depending on the height of the top and number of bows, it can be a little cumbersome to cast around.


----------



## j_seph (Apr 6, 2012)

Need pics Dr Science


----------



## Eroc33 (Apr 6, 2012)

I was also gonna suggest the tops like joes on swamp people I like them because there open on the sides


----------



## Hut2 (Apr 6, 2012)

They are very nice, I love mine! Mine stays on 365 days a yr, it isn't in the way at all. My passengers have never mentioned it being in the way when folded down. Great for shortlived rain showers also.


----------



## Fletch_W (Apr 6, 2012)

If a boat has a 40hp worth more than the truck that's towing it, can it still be called a jonboat?


----------



## Alan in GA (Apr 6, 2012)

*it's my 'ultimate' jon boat....lol...*

I've had 10' jons, 12' jons, and father in law and I used to argue about what was better, a 12' or a 14', and whether an electric trolling motor was better than a 3' paddle used for sculling was better.
When I found this Triton 1653SS for sale used, I knew I had found the 'ultimate' jon boat. The 40 horse 4 stroke Merc feels like a Mercedes to me, and this boat has just about everything I ever wanted in a fishing boat.
Also, it could be said that better than owning/paying for/maintaining a high performance bass boat, is having a few buddies that have them. We go in mine on the river or shallow waters [Acworth], and theirs for open water lakes. Works out great. My 40 Merc feels like a 'monster motor' compared to the 7.5 and 9.9 horse motors I used to have!


----------

